# Saudi Arabia to get Typhoon



## Glider (Dec 21, 2005)

Its being reported that Saudi is close to purchasing an initial order for 48 Typhoons.
Assuming that this is the case and there is no real reason to doubt it I was wondering what Isreal would do. The Typhoon is better than the F15, F16 and the only plane to better it would be the F22.

Problems there are two fold

a) Its cost, Isreal could never afford it and the USA are cutting back on numbers where possible
b) Politics. You can be sure that the Arab countries would baulk at the idea of Isreal getting a stealth fighter.

Its a sticky problem and I was wondering what you would do in the circumstances? 

Any ideas welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

That is dumb. An advanced aircraft like that does not need to be in the hands of the Middle East.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont think the Saudis can put the same calibre of pilot into an aircraft as the Israelis can, and we all know the old saying....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 21, 2005)

It's something I've never understood about Britain, it's always willing to sell relatively advanced equipment to the Saudis - but why? I know the Typhoon isn't just British and is more than "relatively advanced" but ...again, why? 

We sold the Lightning to them too! But they were old ...and falling to pieces, so that's a tad more acceptable.


----------



## Glider (Dec 22, 2005)

I am afraid that its the old story, Money Talks.
I don't think the USA can complain, after all, they sold them large numbers of F15's.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, you couldn't be more correct. I have to ask though, because I'm not one-hundred percent sure ...who is actually selling them the Typhoon? 

Obviously it had to meet the approval of the governments involved in the aircrafts development. Maybe even, dare I say, the EU as a whole? After all, a European country can't sneeze without the EU commission asking why, when and how it happened.

As for the U.S - I hardly think they'd complain about something like this. After all, the U.S is a bitter ally of the Saudis for all the obvious reasons. And they've been a big arms dealer to a lot of countries - it just always seems to be who the U.S sells arms to soon turn back on them. Iran, for example...although I did see that as the West, as a whole, playing Iraq and Iran against each other. Let's be honest, it was an excellent idea and great powers have been doing it for centuries.


----------



## R988 (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,17640170-23109,00.html

It's been confirmed.

I dont see a problem with it, if it's anything like the previous Saudi deals they might actually be flown by the British 'instructors' rather than saudi pilots, but I think times have changed since then. Whether it will have a full weapons system or a reduced export version remains to be seen though.

There is a lot of backroom deals going on between the British and Saudis, I think the last deal with Tornados involved part payment by oil.

Israel could always buy Typhoons itself and equip it with it's own avionics and weapons systems, with their high quality pilots and equipment they would still be a formidable opponent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Unfortunately, you couldn't be more correct. I have to ask though, because I'm not one-hundred percent sure ...who is actually selling them the Typhoon?
> 
> Obviously it had to meet the approval of the governments involved in the aircrafts development. Maybe even, dare I say, the EU as a whole? After all, a European country can't sneeze without the EU commission asking why, when and how it happened.



Yeap you got it. Atleast the major countries developing the aircraft: England, Germany, Spain, and Italy I believe would have to approve it. So in that sense they are all fucking up!


----------

